# Geddy & Alex To Form New Band?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

No idea how much validity there is to this, but it seems that Geddy and Alex might form a new band. I am sure that any number of drummers would jump at the chance to join them.



RUSH stars Geddy Lee and Alex Lifeson considering offshoot band: report


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If they do, hopefully it also involves a singer. I don't mind Geddy's recorded vox but his voice is pretty much shot for live work.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

An idea I read that I like is having a 4 piece rather than a trio to make it different than Rush.

Perhaps Derek Sherinian and Mike Portnoy would play well with Geddy & Alex.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

A four piece is a good idea. If they wanted to remain a trio (or even if they wanted to do the four piece thing), Gil Moore would be a good choice as he could also handle some, or all, of the singing duties. But he is busy with Metalworks and I don't know if he even plays drums these days.

Another option would be Dave Grohl, but he has so many things going on that he might not be able to devote all of his time to the new project.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

colchar said:


> Another option would be Dave Grohl, but he has so many things going on that he might not be able to devote all of his time to the new project.


a talented player and sure seems like a nice guy. most banal music i ever heard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

For second guitar, I'd nominate Phil X.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> For second guitar, I'd nominate Phil X.



I doubt they would use a second guitarist. But if they did, he would be a good choice except that he is a member of Bon Jovi now.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Is he a "member" or a hired gun?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

He probably has no interest but it would be cool if Neil became the lyricist...like Bernie Taupin. I always have enjoyed contemplating his words in lyrics and books. If they are looking for a singer they could do worse than Phil Naro. He's Toronto local,has a fantastic set of pipes, been involved in countless musical endeavours (Druckfarben, Classic Albums Live ) I'd love to hear him involved. Band name, how about " LLblueJ ". Bad

[video]




[video]


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> Is he a "member" or a hired gun?



He was a hired gun but was made a full member of the band last year.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

leftysg said:


> He probably has no interest but it would be cool if Neil became the lyricist...like Bernie Taupin. I always have enjoyed contemplating his words in lyrics and books. If they are looking for a singer they could do worse than Phil Naro. He's Toronto local,has a fantastic set of pipes, been involved in countless musical endeavours (Druckfarben, Classic Albums Live ) I'd love to hear him involved. Band name, how about " LLblueJ ". Bad
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...




I've met him several times, he is a great guy. My roommate used to work in a bar in which he and another guy did a weekly acoustic thing. I would often be in there drinking so we got to talking on several occasions. Back when he still lived in Buffalo (where he grew up) he was in a band with Billy Sheehan.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i'd rather they keep Neal Peart and not go on crazy long ass tours anymore.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> i'd rather they keep Neal Peart and not go on crazy long ass tours anymore.



They can't. Neil has retired as he is physically incapable of performing. That link mentions that he doesn't even have a drum kit at home these days. 

They could perhaps do the odd one-off show here and there, but they were never into those. They said that they didn't want to do Sarstock because they do not do one-offs but felt pressured into it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Who ever they get for a drummer, the bar is set pretty high.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

colchar said:


> A four piece is a good idea. If they wanted to remain a trio (or even if they wanted to do the four piece thing), Gil Moore would be a good choice as he could also handle some, or all, of the singing duties. But he is busy with Metalworks and I don't know if he even plays drums these days.
> 
> Another option would be Dave Grohl, but he has so many things going on that he might not be able to devote all of his time to the new project.


Really like the Gil Moore suggestion!!!!!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

NorlinNorm said:


> Really like the Gil Moore suggestion!!!!!



And if I remember correctly, he wrote a lot of Triumph's lyrics.

They couldn't do Rush style stuff and would have to become a straight ahead rock band, and Moore would be perfect.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> For second guitar, I'd nominate Phil X.


Love Phil X. Been watching that guy for years.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Four piece. Ringo on drums and Henry Rollins as vocalist/lyricist.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

As much as I like Neil Peart. If he has to retire, Rush need look no farther than our own GC's "Your favourite drummer" thread.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/your-favourite-drummer.131321/


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I expect (maybe hope is a better word) that they put together a band of as many members they want/need to support the NEW music that want to create.

This isn't a "replace Neil" endeavour. It's a next-phase endeavour and they can (need to) take in a different direction.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I also thought of Dave Grohl, although I don't know if he has the chops to keep up with Geddy and Alex if they really want to stretch out.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Grohl often says how much rush was a big part of his formation.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Whichever drummer isn't in Yes at the moment...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

But it's all rumours....

"From Donna Halper: "Two quick things (by special request, just for Rush fans). Thing one: I spoke to Alex and conveyed everyone's happy birthday wishes. He told me he appreciates it, and that he's doing well. Healthier (lost some weight), very involved with some individual projects, life is good. And now... thing two. I asked him about the online rumors and he told me there's no LeeLifeson collaboration in the works. Both Geddy and Alex keep in close touch, of course, but both are very busy with their own projects. And neither has any plans for forming a band or touring or anything like that in the immediate future. As Alex just told me, the rumors are only rumors. And now you know... the rest of the story, direct from Alex himself. "


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[video]


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Makes good business cense. Keep all royalties separate between Rush and the new project.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> a talented player and sure seems like a nice guy. most banal music i ever heard.


This is banal?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Guncho said:


> This is banal?


if someone needs music for a montage in a teen movie, they need look no further. i'm not saying it is not decent music. i just find it unremarkable. 

i dont want you to think i'm knocking dave. he's funny as hell, and by all accounts seems to be a really good guy. he certainly is a good player, both guitar and drums.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the drummer from the band "FM" would be a great choice, I thunk he is still around Toronto, maybe teaching?

Martin Deller


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Apparently this was just a rumour and it has been shot down by reps for both Geddy and Alex.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

